# Roman-Verfilmungen: Sci-Fi für die Leinwand



## System (16. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Roman-Verfilmungen: Sci-Fi für die Leinwand* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Roman-Verfilmungen: Sci-Fi für die Leinwand


----------



## TheSinner (16. Juli 2016)

Ein Artikel über bahnbrechende Science-Fiction Autoren und deren Einfluss auf die Filmwelt.. und Philip K. Dick kommt nicht darin vor? 

Insgesamt ist der Artikel ja gelungen und gibt einen schönen Blick quer über die Jahrzehnte aber ausgerechnet Dick wegzulassen ist mir ein Rätsel, sind seine Werke doch Vorlage für einige ziemlich große und prägende Filme geworden (Blade Runner, Minority Report, Total Recall, A Scanner Darkly) - wäre vielleicht gar nicht verkehrt darauf einzugehen, hat er doch einen immensen düsteren Einfluss auf das Genre genommen (weg von den saubereren Sci-Fi-Welten).

Letztendlich bin ich der Ansicht dass Romane oft immer noch die besten Vorlagen sind, oftmals steckt dort einfach schon soviel Vorarbeit drin dass das Werk geradezu nach einer Verfilmung ruft. Interessant finde ich da den Trend dass nun vermehrt Serien aufgelegt werden statt einzelner Filme, das gibt manchen Werken erst wirklich die Chance zu glänzen.


----------



## Batze (16. Juli 2016)

Ich hoffe ja immer noch das sich irgendeiner mal erneut an den Stoff von Perry Rhodan rantraut.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2016)

ach ja Dune, war schon nen toller Film, aber hat auch irgendwie so nur noch die Hälfte mit dem Buch zu tun und in allen Versionen wird der Islamische Einfluss bzw. Vokabular der Zensunni Fremen rauszensiert

Aber so hätte ich ja am liebsten ne Verfilmung, eher im Stil von Game of Thrones bzw. The Expanse, von the Sprawl Trilogie aka. Neuromancer und dem Hyperion Cantos, grade das erste Buch Hyperion würde sich EXTREM gut für ne Serie eignen


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja immer noch das sich irgendeiner mal erneut an den Stoff von Perry Rhodan rantraut.



Perry Rhodan ? Da gibts wieviele Bücher, wieviele Handlungsbögen ? Sieht da überhaupt einer durch ? Wollte da mal einsteigen aber weiß weder wo ich anfangen noch wo ich aufhören könnte.


----------



## Batze (16. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Perry Rhodan ? Da gibts wieviele Bücher, wieviele Handlungsbögen ? Sieht da überhaupt einer durch ? Wollte da mal einsteigen aber weiß weder wo ich anfangen noch wo ich aufhören könnte.


Du musst ganz am Anfang starten, sonst bist du wirklich Hoffnungslos verloren, aber dann geht es sogar sehr gut, es reit sich alles einander und ist dann in sogenannte Zyklen aufgebaut. Also so nach Jahrhunderten.
Wenn du da mal starten willst empfehle ich dir die Dicken Silber Bände, die sind nämlich nichts anderes als die Hefe, nur zusammengebunden eben zu einem Band. Da kannst du dann Band 1 (nenn sich "Die Dritte Macht") kaufen und hast gleich die ersten Hefte (Band 1 sind die ersten 5 Hefte zusammengenommen) als kompletten Erzählstrang zusammen. Ist sonst auch schwer, weil die ersten Hefte bekommt man nicht immer und überall. Und ich garantiere dir, wenn du SiFi Fan bist hast du dann erstmal sehr sehr lange zu lesen und kannst überhaupt nicht mehr aufhören. Die Sucht wird über dich kommen.
Die Dicken Silberbände kannst du auch des öfteren mal auf Flohmarkt oder in An- Verkaufs Buchläden oder auch Ebay finden. Aber unbedingt mit Band 1 starten, damit du überhaupt weißt wo der Typ überhaupt herkommt und wie alles eben Angefangen hat und so, und dann so weiterlesen immer eines nach den anderen.


----------

